# Arrowwraps Unlimited New Product test results



## Ted Byrom (Jul 13, 2004)

Great test, Dick, and thanks for the pictures. The results look very impressive. However, with all due respect, I am not sure that your "hot sun" in the 80's in northern-lattitude Washington is a very tough test for color fading. If a red wrap could stay red in the Southwestern sun (now in the low 100's here in Texas) for a few weeks that would be really impressive. I am not trying to poke holes in your good results, but many commercial dyes and pigments used in printing processes won't last two weeks here without major fading.


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

To stand up in Grandparichards defense and Adams the process used to make these wraps is designed to stand up to anywhere between 5-10 years without fading in any climate. 

Grandparichard have you tried to peel any off arrows that have not been soaked in water at all?

Also Adam I would like to see you do some of those test using a light powder blue fade. Light blues are always the first to fade in anything.

Adam I think I know what your using as for material or atleast it is similar to something I know of.

Good test Grandparichard the archery world is a lot better off when there are people like you testing products to try and improve the sport.


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

PA,
I sure did peel some that hadn't been soaked in water.  They peeled off just as easy as the ones that were in the water. 

Also, thanks for the kind words and the info on how long the wraps are supposed to last! 

Dick


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Ted Byrom, To prove to you and everyone else, I will send you a set of 3 wraps to test. Like PA Hardwoods said this is made to withstand extreme conditiond. The glue, vinyl and the ink are some serious stuff. This is made for vehicle wraps, I would like to think it could last on an arrow. I will let you be the judge of that. If you are interested please let me know.


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Now here is a manufacturer that knows how to win customers over by Overcoming their objections and fears that a product will not perform!

Ted, you have nothing to loose by taking Adam up on his offer! 

Dick


----------



## Jr. bowman MI (Jan 3, 2004)

Adam, have you recieved any emails from me lately? thanks josh...
its regarding parsons Outdoor Productions


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Yes, I have and I returned them to you.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

*Grandpa....*

TY for the info.
AWU...you have a PM.
Sounds great!! 
I am a picky SOB though...we will see.
I gotta try em'.
If your good enough to get me though...I am loyal for life.
PS...can you make a wrap for the easton stab on my blue flame razorx?
That would be AWESOME!!!


----------



## clayking (Sep 10, 2002)

*A few questions...........*

As for one who has NEVER used wraps, but currently looking..... 

1. How do the wraps and vanes or feathers hold up to shooting or even passthrews?

2. How do they stand up to scraps etc. with another arrow?

3. Do they hold any combination of vanes, feathers and any glue or are there certain formula's?

4. Do they work as well on carbon as well as aluminum with equal results?

5. After removing the wrap, was the arrow glue free and ready for another wrap? What sort of preparation, if any, would be needed to re-wrap?

If they work as well as your test, send me a bushel. Not having to scrap the glue off of carbons are worth the price even if they were the same color as the arrow and therefore noticed.................ck


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Grandpa*

Thinking about trying some myself this year.

How much weight do these add to arrow?


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

*DB*

I just discussed this with Adam at length.
The new wraps only weigh 8Grains!!!
And he will size them for a carbon...or a 2613, with 1/16' overlap...I am impressed, and that aint easy to do. 
He will be gone for a week, but when he gets back, I will have some on the way.


----------



## Ted Byrom (Jul 13, 2004)

Adam & Dick,

Please don't take my comments as bad mouthing your product. Because I am an artist having had many bad experiences with so-called "permanent" pigments over the years, I guess I just have a built in skepticism whenever any one mentions "fade proof." And also from experience, the sun and its effects at northern latitudes are just not nearly as severe as they are further south. 

I am not even sure fading is that much of a concern for arrow wraps like it is in art work and graphics. However, since I raised the issue I would be happy to honestly and fairly test a couple of the wraps in the "Texas sun" and vindicate your claims. All I need is two red wraps -- one for the sun and the other stays in the dark for comparison. Red is the color to test because it is the most fugitive of all pigments and dyes. Two weeks exposure should be fair, OK? I will e-mail you my address & let you know the results.

Ted


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Ted,
To me that sounds very fair, honest and open! I'm sure that Adam will be more than happy to comply with your requests for a couple of samples to test!
He will be out of town all this week, so Please email him with your product testing proposal. When he gets back I'm sure that he will contact you!

There was no insult taken from your observation, I like to be honest and do fair testings so that I can report what I find. I never thought of the differences in the sun's intensities when I wrote my review. I guess it goes back to the old sales disclaimer: "mileage may vary due to local conditions"!   

Dick


----------



## hdsanders (Oct 29, 2003)

When can we start ordering? Can the wraps be made to accomodate the ST Axis?

Sounds like an excellent product. I like wraps but they can be just as burdensome to remove a fletching directly to the shaft. Sounds like this problem may have been resolved.


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

hdsanders,
You will be able to order them just as soon as Adam gets home from Vacation. 

When you order the wraps from him you simply tell him what arrows you will be putting them on and he will take care of sizing them perfectly for your arrows! 

Dick


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

I should have the new vinyl next week. I just ordered it today. The wraps will only be able to be made in the white background wraps, Including: Some Pro Series, All Pro Series 2, All Patriotics, Some Extreme Series & all of the HUNTER Series
And NONE of the reflective (Pro Series 3)
Any questions please ask before placing an order.


----------



## Perry (Jun 5, 2002)

I ditto clayking's request for data...

Good Shooting!

Perry


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

*Re: A few questions...........*



clayking said:


> *As for one who has NEVER used wraps, but currently looking.....
> 
> 1. How do the wraps and vanes or feathers hold up to shooting or even passthrews?
> 
> ...


I can only give you my experiences with them, but hopefully it will answer your questions:

1) As far as heavy shooting in general.. I think they are great. If you continue to have pass throughs though, I have found that the leading edge of the wrap does tend to want to start peeling up. But, I feel the vanes are wearing at the same (or even greater) rate as the wraps do.

2) Scrapes with other srrows... On my ACE's that I shoot field with I noticed that when the arrows were grouping really tight, that I would occasionally get a streak along the wrap where a point rode along it. This showed itself as the background color of the wrap. It did not tear or peel the wrap.

3) I used Truflight feathers for my indoor shafts and Flex Fletch vanes on my ACE's. The only glue I have used so far is Fletch Tite, and I have had no problems. Of course you really have to clean the base of the vanes well, and I clean the wrap after it is on the shaft with a dry towel (no solvents).

4) Yes

5) After I removed the wrap, I cleaned the shaft with Acetone. It's really nice not having to scrape the shaft to get glue and vane fragments off.

I hope this answers your questions.


----------



## clayking (Sep 10, 2002)

Jim,

Thanks for the response. I am in the process of ordering from Adam at the moment and appreciate your post. After scrapping my ACC'slast night, any price would be worth any elimination or reduction in that process. 

Another question, on smaller vanes, 2" for instance, what looks better on an arrow, 4" or 7" wraps?

How's Joad coming along?....................ck


----------



## Perry (Jun 5, 2002)

Do you recommend cutting down a 4" wrap if you shoot 1.5" Vanes?

Perry


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

If you are going to shoot smaller vanes, I most certainly would use 4" wraps. Also another matter... if you are shooting an arrow that doesn't use a bushing (ACE, X10, NAV), Don't place the wrap all the way to the back of the shaft. Leave about 1/4" to 3/8" from the back of thr wrap to the end of shaft. That way you can easily inspect the shaft if you suspect a crack. 

JOAD is going great...


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Thank you Jim. You answered all of those questions better then I could. LOL It's good to have guys like Jim Pruitte and GrandPaw Richard By your side. It makes life a whole lot easier. Thanks for all of your help guys.


----------



## Perry (Jun 5, 2002)

Jim,

Thanks for the response, but it didn't get to the heart of my question. I am considering cutting my 4" wraps (when they arrive) down to 2" since I am only shooting 1.5" Vanes.

BTW: How does cynacrolyte (sp?) work with wraps?

Thanks,

Perry


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

Perry,
That is exactly what I did, cut down the wraps and then figure out where the wrap will go to center the fletching in the wrap. I made a little template from a piece of paper so that I could quickly set the wrap position on the shaft and set up all the arrows identically.

I've had no problems using cyanocrylate glues. Currently I am using Fletch Tite II with AAE Vanes. Good Luck and Safe Shootin'.


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

I use the Steel Force Glue. That I find that to work the best on anything and with the wraps that glue is untouchable.
As for the wraps you can just order the 2" wraps You will get 18 in a pack instead of 12. for the same price of the 4"


----------



## Perry (Jun 5, 2002)

Adam,

If you haven't filled my order yet, I would appreciate it if you would change my order to 2" Wraps.

Thanks,

Perry


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Sorry Perry, I sent those out yesteday. I didn't know it was you.


----------



## Perry (Jun 5, 2002)

No problem, I do own an X-Acto or two & do ocassionaly shoot 3" feathers for Indoor.

Good Shooting!

Perry


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Dick


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Awesome Pic. Dick. can you send me that pic. PLEASE!!!!


----------



## hdsanders (Oct 29, 2003)

*Ordering*

Adam,
I am interested in purchasing some wraps for Easton Axis arrows with a green fade. Can this be done on your new material?

Thanks


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Sure Green to white fade. NO PROBLEM!!!
Just let me know when you want to order.


----------



## Bo Hunter (Apr 15, 2003)

*Little Confused*

I guess I'm a little confused. Is the seam designed to remain "stuck" and the wrap removed by hand? Or is it recommended to put the cock vane over the seam to prevent unwanted peeling? I would assume the latter of the two. Even though it might be a little difficult to peel at first, I think it would offer the best compromise between ease of peeling, and unwanted peeling.

Let me know...

Bo


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Wich ever way you feel comfortable. It won't peel. The is designsed to stick and thats what it does. It realy takes a lot to start peeling by itself. If it does start to peel something is wrong with the wrap.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

nice review ....i like to read reviews by archers....not the watered down things you pick up in some magazines


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

LHpuncher, I will send you a sample of 3 wraps from the new material and you can try it for your self. And if you like it maybe you will buy some. Sound like a plan?


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

*Adam*

I will be ordering 2 dozen for my new arrows, when they get here.
I shoot the PSE pro's, and although the Beiter knocks are great...you never know what color they will be untill they arrive. 
I cant get the pic of my Blue Flame RazorX to load for some reason. 
Could someone please post a pic of one for Adam, so he can match the color for my stabalizer wrap??? 
Thanks, Hollowpoint.


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Hollowpoint10 if you could just e-mail it to me. It is a little easier to send the image then to upload it to this site. E-mail [email protected]


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

*Adam*

You have mail.


----------

